# Beginner looking for proper board size



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Welcome - firstly make sure you have good boots and sized correctly. Last thing you want is foot pain on the mountain which makes any board you chose pretty much a moot point.

Also let us know a little about your experience levels, what type of riding you like and what you might be looking for in a board. Board length can vary and will really depend on these things along with your boot size should you be looking to carve.

Once you work out these key details, you can start looking at board models which will all have a manufactures weight recommendation which will marry with the flex patterns you might be seeking.


----------



## newrider321 (Jan 7, 2022)

NT.Thunder said:


> Welcome - firstly make sure you have good boots and sized correctly. Last thing you want is foot pain on the mountain which makes any board you chose pretty much a moot point.
> 
> Also let us know a little about your experience levels, what type of riding you like and what you might be looking for in a board. Board length can vary and will really depend on these things along with your boot size should you be looking to carve.
> 
> Once you work out these key details, you can start looking at board models which will all have a manufactures weight recommendation which will marry with the flex patterns you might be seeking.


Thanks for the response! I'm pretty new to the sport, only snowboarded a handful of times. For my first board I'm just looking for a basic one that's good for the mountains.

I've figured out the width (based on boot size of 7) and my question is more about the length of the board.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

newrider321 said:


> Thanks for the response! I'm pretty new to the sport, only snowboarded a handful of times. For my first board I'm just looking for a basic one that's good for the mountains.
> 
> I've figured out the width (based on boot size of 7) and my question is more about the length of the board.


Yeah again it depends on the boards you're looking at. All boards will have slight variations on weight recommendations.

An example is I have 4 boards that range from 147 to 158 but all are suited to my weight individually of 75kgs


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Yeah, I ride between a 148 and a 166. It can get confusing as there aren't really any good general rules of thumb when it comes to sizing. Different boards are sized differently. You are going to want to narrow your search a little bit. Maybe something all mountain like a Nitro Drop 146. 

Also, people generally ride snowboard boots that are a smaller size than their street sneakers. Snowboard boots are performance footwear, and need to be fitted more closely to your actual foot size so there's no movement within the boot when you're riding. If there's space at the toes like you're used to in sneakers- your boots are too big.


----------

